# BMW E46 M3 Carbon Black Correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This car is a daily driver in carbon black.

Started with the wheels and tires: P21s gel, ARO, Tardis and various brushes used

Before










After










Fine clay, not too bad










Taped the car off, think I have enough neon going on? looks like studio 54:doh:










I was aiming for around 95% correction due to the time i had to work with the car. 3 step correction was used, M105, Powerfinish/205 and then 87mc.

Working powerfinish





































Before










After



















50/50 front bumper










One deep scratch needed sanding, before










During



















After










Rear fender before










After










Rear bumper needed a few compounding hits




























LP area before










During










After










Corrected the rest of the trunk area










DD yellow cutting pad compouding, more I use this pad more I like it










Middle step finishing










After final finishing (P203s wasnt used for this just pictured it on the car)










Cleaned up the tailpipes, Supersprint race exhaust on this car; heard it after the owner got it installed and it sounds perfect for the M3.



















Tocuhed up the wheels and then sealed them with Rejex



















Final shots, first time in a while I finished a car in the morning with time for pictures. Some people feel I dont post sun pics but as I state all the time, when there is strong sun after correction I post direct sun shots.

LSP: JS109 x3














































Taipipes got jetseal as well









































































Thanks for looking*


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats a great result, its always nice when you get a car that really rewards your efforts. I don't think there is much room for negative comments on this one.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

great job! changing from the factory yellow halo's makes it look so much better


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice job :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice
love m3s


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great results mate!

Like the idea of wrapping a MF around a wheel brush (not thought of that before) as I've got part painted wheels and a wheel brush would just scratch the  out of them.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job. I like the finish with Jetseal, looks nice.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

good results especially with BMW CARBON BLACK PAINT. its as hard as nails from what ive seen.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

JCW85 said:


> Great results mate!
> 
> Like the idea of wrapping a MF around a wheel brush (not thought of that before) as I've got part painted wheels and a wheel brush would just scratch the  out of them.
> 
> ...


Make sure yuu have the tip of your brush wrapped in MF cloth as well, I really hated cleaning the CSL wheels, such a pain!



ross-1888 said:


> good results especially with BMW CARBON BLACK PAINT. its as hard as nails from what ive seen.


I really didnt expect the paint to be very hard but after it needed some heavier correction than I though to take care of the swirls I guess I would consider this hard paint for sure.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Superb work, looks amazing now 



L.J. said:


> great job! changing from the factory yellow halo's makes it look so much better


E46 M3s don't have factory halos, just normal side lights  LED halos or angel eyes are a mod i've been thinking of doing for nearly two years now..... i'll will get round to it!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly stunning as always mate :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nace mate.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Much appreciated!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Your work always impresses me :thumb:

Stunning job yet again mate, loving the green tape and the green lights!

Might have a E46 Carbon Black M3 convertible to do myself if I get some luck


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning Job there :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

top job there, ive did 2 of these carbon black m3's its a nice colour once detailed!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

adam87 said:


> Your work always impresses me :thumb:
> 
> Stunning job yet again mate, loving the green tape and the green lights!
> 
> Might have a E46 Carbon Black M3 convertible to do myself if I get some luck


Thank you, the tape and halogens were accidental, I enjoy symetry and matching things but I wont go that far :lol:

The carbon black really glows when you get after it, little hard however. Best of luck, get pics!


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

looking amazing love m3s


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

ben1988 said:


> looking amazing love m3s


Me too, thought about getting rid of my A5 for a good condition E46 just a few months ago, they are awesome cars:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Superb correction work and attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job as always, great attention to detail, well done!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Impressive Stuff, Great Work :thumb:


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow,always amazed how owners let the paintwork go to hell..Nonetheless,outstanding work there matey...Flakes a poppin now!Love that colour....after your efforts looks better than ever...


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good !


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

FALCONGTHO said:


> Wow,always amazed how owners let the paintwork go to hell..Nonetheless,outstanding work there matey...Flakes a poppin now!Love that colour....after your efforts looks better than ever...


In all fairness this owner has only put a few thousand miles on the car, he bought it about a year ago with I think 10k on it to begin with.

He is with it when it comes to proper washing, dont think the finish will ever need extensive correction again. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just realised how sexy that gen of M3 is. Current ones horrible!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Just realised how sexy that gen of M3 is. Current ones horrible!


I dunno, I like them both ///Mmmmmmm


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Terrific job dude, car came out stunning. Thanks for sharing with us :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job!:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Carn said:


> Terrific job dude, car came out stunning. Thanks for sharing with us :thumb:


Thanks, car is now tucked away for winter and the owner is driving a crappy junker... thats passion!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great turn around indeed spot on mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

gb270 said:


> great turn around indeed spot on mate


Thanks GB!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

good work, car looks great :thumb:


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

nice job looks mint


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Love the car although the factory yellow halo's look better than the white ones IMO. For a BMW I think it's best to keep the car as stock as possible. It stock BMW will always look better than a modded one.


----------



## Dr. Crane (May 11, 2010)

great Beamer and great work!:thumb:


----------

